# Superbikes At Oulton Park.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Went with a couple of mates to the British Superbikes race day at Oulton Park yesterday. Anyone else there? Anyway here's a few pics I took. Enjoy them. 

These first ones were taken during the pit lane walk.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A few more in the pit area.




























Took this one of Atshushi Watanabe signing autographs outside the Rizla Suzuki Garage.










And here's one of his Panerai....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The course Safety Car. This was one of two used.










And for the more lecherous among you, then here's a few gratuitous totty shots. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

And finally a few of the racing. I apologise for the quality as I'm no Lord Snowdon and I only have a point and shoot compact camera, and these things are popping along at a fair pace.




























The eventual winner was Tom Sykes.



















I hope you enjoyed them and thanks for looking.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh - is that what was one there yesterday - I sat in a traffic jam trying to get to a restaurant close by for my birthday meal while we let all the trailers and motorhomes out of a side road.

Not sure the missus would have appreciated the female members of the teams though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Oh - is that what was one there yesterday - I sat in a traffic jam trying to get to a restaurant close by for my birthday meal while we let all the trailers and motorhomes out of a side road.
> 
> Not sure the missus would have appreciated the female members of the teams though


Took us over 30 mins to get out of the circuit. In the end they opened another gate and let some of us out via a section of the track itself.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah

I've been to the Touring Car there and (like a lot of circuits) the infrastructure around the place is pretty poor. Looks like a great day yesterday - did you get the showers and were any mid race ?

cheers

Steve


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> Yeah
> 
> I've been to the Touring Car there and (like a lot of circuits) the infrastructure around the place is pretty poor. Looks like a great day yesterday - did you get the showers and were any mid race ?
> 
> ...


That's right. Most of these circuits are based at old airfields in the middle of nowhere, and are still accessed by narrow country lanes.

We had about 4 showers during the morning and about half way through one of the warm up sessions, stayed dry for the rest of the day. Cold and windy though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Great pictures, I watched the MOTO GP last night, Rossi was outstanding at Laguna Seca.

B.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I think I'll try and get some tickets for next years British Moto GP.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it me or does the shaping of the yellow and black on the trousers make it look as if the one on the left has a bulge in her pants? h34r:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Is it me or does the shaping of the yellow and black on the trousers make it look as if the one on the left has a bulge in her pants? h34r:


I can guarantee that there was no bulge whatsoever. :tongue2:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Great pictures, I watched the MOTO GP last night, Rossi was outstanding at Laguna Seca.
> 
> B.


+1

Could not find TV coverage of the BSB for looking


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> I can guarantee that there was no bulge whatsoever. :tongue2:


What - not even in your own trousers? :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > I can guarantee that there was no bulge whatsoever. :tongue2:
> ...


Well, maybe just a little one! :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Andy Tims said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Great pictures, I watched the MOTO GP last night, Rossi was outstanding at Laguna Seca.
> ...


Highlights tonight on British Eurosport 2 which is on Sky channel 411 and Virgin Media channel 525 at 20:00.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Andy Tims said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


If you missed that and are an insomniac like me it' on in 5 minutes on Channel 4


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's the tv listings for the Oulton Park t.v. schedule according to British Eurosport 2.. 

Oulton Park:

Thu 24 July

1900-2000 Bennetts British Superbikes Extra

Sat 26 July

1200-1330 Highlights

Tue 29 July

2000-2100 Highlights

Sat 02 August

1900-2030 Highlights

Sun 03 August

2130-2230 Highlights

Sat 09 August

1830-2000 Highlights

Sun 10 August

1130-1230 Highlights


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great pics John, pretty much everything a man wants in a thread :thumbup:

BTW PG you must have been really looking closely at those pics :nerd:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Great pics John, pretty much everything a man wants in a thread :thumbup:
> 
> BTW PG you must have been really looking closely at those pics :nerd:


Thanks Phil. I try my best to please everyone.  No smutty comments please Shawn! :lol:

After PG's reply I must admit that I had to study that pic in great detail. h34r:


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Went with a couple of mates to the British Superbikes race day at Oulton Park yesterday. Anyone else there? Anyway here's a few pics I took. Enjoy them.
> 
> These first ones were taken during the pit lane walk.


Great pic's and the sun was out....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> After PG's reply I must admit that I had to study that pic in great detail. h34r:


I know I've looked more than once as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Thanks. It was surprisingly cold and windy there most of the day. And we had a few showers as well.


----------

